# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  проблемы с AVerTV Hybrid Express  A577

## Виток

Привет всем! Помогите кто может. Проблема в том, что при работе этого тюнера AVerTV Hybrid Express  A577 происходит зависание самой программы просмотра и всего ноутбука. Так с перерывами скажем, минуту работает, минуту виснет. С сайта производителя скачивал последнее ПО, но результата нет. Обращался в техподержку. Посоветовали они мне там кое-что. Всё бесполезно. С форума пользователей продукции AVerMedia понял, что я не один такой. Но совета там дельного не увидел, все только охают. Ну и делают вывод о том что нет должного ПО. В чём и я согласен. Иногда при зависании , вернее после, Windows выдавала мне такое сообщение: *Видеодрайвер S3GIGP перестал отвечать и был успешно восстановлен*. Вот надеюсь на вашу помощь.

----------


## Cheechako

> ...сообщение: *Видеодрайвер S3GIGP перестал отвечать и был успешно восстановлен*...


Похоже, что проблема не в тюнере, а видеокарте (драйверы/перегрев?). Можно попробовать "сторонний" софт - тот же DScaler.

----------

Виток (26.09.2011)

----------


## Виток

Может. Но я думаю, что проблема именно в драйвере производителя. А с видеокартой всё в порядке. С подобными проблемами столкнулись и эти люди http://forum.avertv.ru/index.php?showtopic=30145 Я Вам отправлю письмо в личку, вложу файл с полным описанием моей системы. А, то я в этом не очень разбираюсь. Хотел тут выложить, но файл весить 80 Кб. система не пропускает. И ещё, тот софт, что Вы советуете, что там конкретно скачивать? Мне в принципе только драйвер нужен.

----------


## Виток

Тюнер унёс я в С.Ц. Буду менять.

----------

